

Ask HN: URL-To-Comments? - psyklic

Is there an easy way (e.g. bookmarklet) to retrieve the comments page for a given URL?<p>I frequently click on articles to read, then I want to read the comments. Currently, I need to go back to HN and find the article I just read, which is rather inconvenient.<p>Thanks!
======
nreece
The Hacker News OnePage Greasemonkey script (
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/30512> ) or the SplitView Greasemonkey
script ( <http://www.nirmalpatel.com/web.html#splitview> ) for a split view of
the story & comments may help you.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=370399>

It's not mine, I don't know how it works, sometimes it goes wrong, but I think
it's worth investigating. It seem to be a problem several people have had a go
at solving.

No idea what terms to search for to find previous discussions on it, though.
Perhaps bookmarklet and greasemonkey.

<http://searchyc.com/bookmarklet+greasemonkey>

Some of the results seem relevant.

